# Threat Fest IV - Los Angeles,CA



## Bones Booking (Feb 9, 2011)

THREAT TO EXISTENCE RECORDS & BONES BOOKING & PROMOTING PRESENT:​ 

View attachment 21952​ 
*DAY ONE*
PHOBIA
INSTINCT OF SURVIVAL (GERMANY)
DRESDEN
RESIST AND EXIST
BLOODY PHOENIX
DOGSHOLY LIFE
WHAT SHAME?
DETCHORD
M.O.A.B.
TEMPLE OF DAGON
----------------------
*DAY TWO*
ASTA KASK (SWEDEN)
GERM ATTAK (CANADA)
AGAINST EMPIRE
MUNDO MUERTO
ROUGH KIDS
WET RECKLESS
HOLOKAUST
BROKEN PATTERNS
RAYOS X
THE HELPLESS
For more info & updates go to:
THREAT TO EXISTENCE
Bones Booking | Facebook


----------



## scum (Feb 10, 2011)

that looks cool


----------



## captnjack (Feb 10, 2011)

this looks fucking sweet.
if im out to cali by than ill deff check it out.


----------



## crustythadd23 (Feb 11, 2011)

fuck ya fuck ya!!! Ill be at this shit fersure!


----------



## Bones Booking (Feb 11, 2011)

Good to hear! Spread the word


----------



## xbocax (Feb 11, 2011)

I wish we had alternative venues out here


----------



## Bones Booking (Feb 11, 2011)

xbocax said:


> I wish we had alternative venues out here


 
There is, but unfortunetly most venues aren't too "punk friendly" as well as most venues take the majority of the door and don't give two shits about the touring bands and only their cut from the door. Therefore it's hard to book gigs at other places because in the end the bands touring from other countries/states wouldn't be able to make an ammount to cover for any of their expenses.

I wish there was more venues as well, hopefully in the near future there will be some more cool spots to throw gigs at.


----------

